# Tobi Weiss on Mental Health, Video Games, Instagram Growth | Soundiron Podcast EP #49



## Soundiron Team (Apr 22, 2022)

In this episode Nathan & Craig chat with Anne-Kathrin Dern - a German-born composer based in Los Angeles who creates educational resources for musicians. Enjoy this wide-ranging interview on career stepping stones, immigrating to the USA, growing on YouTube, the numbers game of rejection, creative process in collaboration, and much more. 

*WATCH NOW*


Make sure to subscribe to the Soundiron Podcast to catch new episodes every Friday! Available on all podcast platforms including Apple Podcasts and Spotify.​


----------



## Soundiron Team (Apr 29, 2022)

In this episode Nathan & Craig talk to Dirk Ehlert - a German-born composer currently living in Spain who creates educational resources, tools, and product reviews for musicians. Enjoy this wide-ranging interview on composing library music for trailers and television, building frameworks and shortcuts, DAW templates, MIDI packs, mailbox money, and much more. ​


Make sure to subscribe to the Soundiron Podcast to catch new episodes every Friday! Available on all podcast platforms including Apple Podcasts and Spotify.​


----------



## Dylanguitar (May 1, 2022)

Just found out about this podcast and look forward to checking these out. Just the things I'm interested in.


----------



## Dylanguitar (May 3, 2022)

Soundiron Team said:


> In this episode Nathan & Craig talk to Dirk Ehlert - a German-born composer currently living in Spain who creates educational resources, tools, and product reviews for musicians. Enjoy this wide-ranging interview on composing library music for trailers and television, building frameworks and shortcuts, DAW templates, MIDI packs, mailbox money, and much more. ​
> 
> 
> Make sure to subscribe to the Soundiron Podcast to catch new episodes every Friday! Available on all podcast platforms including Apple Podcasts and Spotify.​



Cubase user here. I would just like to provide a correction that you very much CAN load the same plugin across multiple channels at once. You have to have multiple channels highlighted in Mix view. I'm on PC and have my modifier keys reversed but i think it's Alt + shift and click whatever plugin you want. If it's not that then it's Control + shift. But this is definitely a working feature of cubase.
Love the podcast!


----------



## Soundiron Team (May 6, 2022)

In this episode Mike, Craig & Nathan hang out with Valhalla DSP - an innovative team of effects plugin designers and musicians. Valhalla is known for creating smash hits like VintageVerb, ValhallaDelay, SuperMassive, and more. Enjoy this wide-ranging interview on developing reverb algorithms, gifting SuperMassive during the 2020 pandemic, learning JUCE, no sales philosophy, and much more. ​


Make sure to subscribe to the Soundiron Podcast to catch new episodes every Friday! Available on all podcast platforms including Apple Podcasts and Spotify.​


----------



## Soundiron Team (May 17, 2022)

In this episode Nathan & Craig chat with Fernando Nicknich - a composer & music producer from Brazil. Enjoy this wide-ranging interview on staying flexible and curious, silencing the inner critic when composing, attending Berklee, mastering quickly, the role of a producer, and much more. Listen to Fernando's music here: https://www.fernandonicknich.com/ https://www.instagram.com/fernando.nicknich.music/

​
Make sure to subscribe to the Soundiron Podcast to catch new episodes every Friday! Available on all podcast platforms including Apple Podcasts and Spotify.


----------



## Soundiron Team (May 24, 2022)

In this episode Nathan & Craig chat with Francesco Ferrini - a pianist, composer & music producer from Italy. Francesco is a member of the symphonic metal band Fleshgod Apocalypse, where he combines orchestral and operatic elements into metal music. Enjoy this wide-ranging interview on evolving as a musician, practicing creativity, staying curious, trying livestreaming, playing live shows and traveling efficiently, youtube university, and much more.​



Make sure to subscribe to the Soundiron Podcast to catch new episodes every Friday! Available on all podcast platforms including Apple Podcasts and Spotify.​


----------



## Soundiron Team (Jun 10, 2022)

In this episode Nathan & Craig talk to Jeremy from @Red Means Recording - an electronic music YouTuber based in Seattle, WA. Jeremy has been making videos for over ten years, covering a wide variety of music hardware and software. Enjoy this wide-ranging interview on evolving as interests change, saying yes to new experiences, how to start on YouTube, playing live shows, learning genres, and much more. ​
*Watch Now*



Make sure to subscribe to the Soundiron Podcast to catch new episodes every Friday! Available on all podcast platforms including Apple Podcasts and Spotify.​


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 11, 2022)

I like RMR, and have considered contacting him for some instruction on something. I know it's online, but he also lives in the same area as I do, so... support local businesses I appreciate, and all that.


----------



## Soundiron Team (Aug 5, 2022)

In this episode Nathan & Craig talk to Tobi Weiss - a game music composer from Germany. Tobi creates daily Instagram videos of his work, giving viewers a fly on the wall perspective of composer life while writing about burnout, deadlines, collaboration, hardware, favorite tools, and much more. Enjoy this wide-ranging interview on Instagram tips, mental health, studying scores, landing gigs, and juggling project genres.​
*Watch Now*



Make sure to subscribe to the Soundiron Podcast to catch new episodes every Friday! Available on all podcast platforms including Apple Podcasts and Spotify.​


----------



## Russell Anderson (Aug 6, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I like RMR, and have considered contacting him for some instruction on something. I know it's online, but he also lives in the same area as I do, so... support local businesses I appreciate, and all that.


Same here! There's a lot going on up here, it's a fortunate place to be


----------

